# Do I adopt a Puppy Mill Escapee?



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I am seriously considering adopting the little white chi on the rescue forum.

http://www.puppymillrescue.com/adoptme18.htm

She is so sad looking! I don't want to over do it as I just adopted Pebblz a few months ago. She is now 4 months and 1 week old and pretty well outside potty trained (Wow was that alot of work). This little girl will need lots of attention I know but I don't want to sugar coat it. 

1. How will my new chi respond to her
2. Will my new chi learn bad habits
3 Or will my really well socialized Chi help her adapt.
4. I have no little children and I am home all day to baby her, so that is a plus
5. Is a Chi that has never touched grass a good investment or will I be setup for heartache?

I really want to do this but I need the voices of experience. Many pets are in shelters because they were adopted without a thought. Help me.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh yes you should get the poor little thing... you will make it's life soooooooooooo much better!


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I remember seeing her. I think she's adorable.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is lovely...she looks very alert.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

If it was me and I was home all day, I would take the chance. But keep in mind that I am biased toward adopting rescues. I'm not saying you should adopt that dog in particular but I'd like to try to make a case for adopting "a" rescue dog. Lily came from a puppy mill and of course she was scared to death of everything. It took a lot of time and patience to win her trust but to me, that wasn't work. It was loads of fun and challenging and so incredibly rewarding. She pretty much had zero socialization before she came to me, but since she's been in daycare she has really blossomed. She's still quite shy - always will be - but I can't tell you how thrilling it is to see her play with her friends, big dogs and small. It's like taking a kid who was deprived of their childhood and giving them a second chance to experience all the joys of a normal childhood.

There have been medical problems and with them, vet bills. Lily has had two very minor seizures (shaking episodes, not really like the seizures I've seen in other dogs), she has a mild heart murmur and she's had 3 dental surgeries. I'm not in debt but I don't exactly have a swollen bank account either. :lol: If I had it to do all over again, knowing what I know now... I would still adopt Lily in a heartbeat (maybe half a heartbeat). Would I love a puppy just as much? Undoubtedly, because I'm a person who adores dogs. But there is something about taking a dog who's never known love and just loving it to death.

If you can spend some time with the dog you're thinking of adopting, along with your puppy, you might get a better idea of how they will get along. In fact, I think it's essential to do that before you commit to adopting. I say, go for it. Feel free to PM me with any questions and I'll be as honest as I can. Adopting a puppy mill dog isn't for everyone and the last thing I want to do is to set you up for heartbreak.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is just adorable. With the most "intelligint looking expression. I cant offer any real advice on rescue. However, with all the wonderful people on this Forum who do have experience in this area, it makes it much easier to make that commitment. Atleast you would have a lot of moral support.  

I spoke with my Mom today and she told me there was this little Chihuahua sitting under a Stop Sign on the corner of her street.  She said it looked completely lost....poor little thing. If I had been there I would have stopped and picked it up. I just hope someone did.....

sandra


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She certainly is adorable. I hope it works out for you to give her a good home


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

If you believe you can give her the best home possible, and a great new life.......get her!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i think when i do finally get my male he will be a rescue... even though i said i wouldn't go that route again, my heart wants it.....


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: That name sure does fit her and her bunny teeth :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I think she would be very happy to have a good loving mommy like you...


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you all very much for the advice and the kind comments. I am going to speak to my husband again and send in the adoption form. The only thing that I worry about is shipping her in a crate on the plane. I live several hundred miles from where she is fostered. Hopefully it will not affect her too much. Pebblz would love to have another Chi around to keep her company.

Davena :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

As one one of the other posters mentioned, adopting a rescue takes a lot of work, patience, love, and sometimes money. LOL - but is it worth it? Absolutely!! My chi who passed away last year was a rescue - she had been picked up off the side of the highway and taken to the shelter. I had no background on her at all, but my vet seemed to believe she came from a puppy mill. I know she had previously had several litters of puppies. Working with them to win their trust and love sometimes takes a while, but when they begin to blossom, it is all worth it.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

dastowers said:


> Thank you all very much for the advice and the kind comments. I am going to speak to my husband again and send in the adoption form. The only thing that I worry about is shipping her in a crate on the plane. I live several hundred miles from where she is fostered. Hopefully it will not affect her too much. Pebblz would love to have another Chi around to keep her company.
> 
> Davena :wink:


There is a chance they won't allow her to be shipped outside her immediate area because then they're unable to do a home check or at least make sure the dog is returned to them if things don't work out. Also, you'll have no way of knowing how Pebblz will get along with Bunny. Don't get your hopes up for this particular dog until you confirm that they would agree to ship her. However, I can guarantee there are other equally needy chi's within an hour of where you live. I don't want to set off another firestorm here but you might want to check petfinder.com and see for yourself.

As I have said previously... go for it. It could be one of the most rewarding experiences of your life. Truly.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

go for it - she will fit in great or maybe go and see her and see if shes for you


----------



## Sharon (Apr 17, 2005)

Totty's Story,

Six years ago we went to our local pound to find a friend for our eldest 'girl' who's companion of two years recently died from snake bite.

The pound manager had phoned us earlier in the day about this little black and tan dog that needed a home urgently.

When the poor little mite was brought out to us, he was nearly dead from the cold (our pounds are not heated). He was also emaciated and unwell. All of his eighteen months on this Earth had been spent in Hell.

My husband picked him up and looked into his eyes. He swears the little chap said, 'Please take me with you, otherwise I'm going to die tonight.'

We looked at each other and took him home. There he was given a warm bath, food and vet. attention. He was so ill that he did 'die' that night. But we performed mouth to nose resuscitation and heart massage before rushing him back to the vet. He spent a couple of days in hospital, but gradually make a good recovery.

He is now about eight years old, cheeky and mad about bones and people's laps. He is a special little chap who has brought happiness to the many people who have got to know him. 

We could have left him at the pound that day; but I feel a whole lot better that we didn't.

What are you going to do?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What a heartwarming story! Have you posted pics yet? Can't remember-if not, we'd love to see some pics of this little guy.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a great story! would absolutely love to see pictures! Another great rescue dog.....


----------



## Lindsey (Apr 8, 2005)

She is gorgeous and seems like a very nice chi, I say go for it!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i say go for it too !! she looks really adorable !! 

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

If they will let you I say go for it. She looks like a doll and sounds sweet.


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Hubby is all for it! I hope they don't hold against me I have big outside dogs.
Three of them my husband found on the streets of our town as puppies. The fourth someone left on our porch with a note attached her collar- "I am lost please find my owners." She was only about 8-10 weeks old. Midnight was we named her is mostly black lab. At the time (4 years ago) we had a very old chocolate lab named Coco. She died of old ago at 14. She had very bad heart mumur (?) it was diagnosed when she was spayed at 4 months. She died on the table but they brought her back. She was a true joy! At the end she was on blood pressure and pain meds. My husband teases me that Midnight was dropped of because of Coco in the yard with the kids and the Chocolate Lab Flag on the front porch! Anyhow, the fifth dog "Duke" is a redbone mix that I found in the field behind our barn. He was so small and very starved. You could count every bone on him! He is now about 60 pounds 3 years old and very loving. Almost grateful. Then we have 4 horses and 5 cats. All the cats were drop offs in need of a home. They have since but spayed and neutered. Since we live in the country, and people drop off their unwanteds, someone has to take them in. I would love to have them in the house with me, but that is not possible. Faced with the decision to home them outside in the barn or turn them away I chose to keep them. I realize outside dogs are frowned upon but they are all licensed, spayed and neutered and up on shots. We have 15 acres and live in the country. The cats and dogs live in harmony. Sometimes I sit on my back porch and think how lucky I am to be a part of it. My Chi is always with me but the other dogs will smell her and then go play.
They have a been socialized with kids, geese, cats, ducks and horses. Pebblz is just another dog to them, but I don't allow her to play with the other dogs because she could easily get hurt and I couldn't live with that. She is my friend and constant companion. 
We have even rescued a pony. We wanted a pony for my son 7 years back and one was listed in the local pennysaver for $400. We went to look at it and my gosh it was AWFUL!! The poor thing had to be 30 years old! Pure white from old age. So starved you could see her hip bones (like a greyhound). She had to fight a young two year old for food he dumped on the muddy ground. He man insisted he wanted the $400. I knew she would be lucky to make the ride home. I said to him- "I will pay you $200 for her and that is it, she needs a vet! IF you don't sell her to me now I am calling the Local Human Officer and all your horses will be in my field by tonight!!
They have no shelter, their feet need trimmed and are in terrible shape!
I would love to adopt them and they would give them to me!!"
He said a few curse words and the deal was made. She lived two more happy years in green pastures and never was hungry or cold again. 
The one that troubles me is the one I couldn't save. His name was "Spooky" a starved black little dog that stole my heart. He lived mostly on the road, eating the road kill. I found out who "owned" him and approached their house. I explained I was looking for a dog just like him and could I adopt him? I said I knew it would be difficult to give him away but I lived only 5 minuted away and they could see him anytime. They lady said she would talk to her daughter. It was arranged they would drop him off in the morning on her way to work. I was so happy to save him! Then the phone call came- Spooky was hit sometime during the night and was dead. I cried and cried. I didn't even know him, but I knew they weren't crying for him and to die without anyone to mourn you is so terrible. For weeks I couldn't go by that road. My husband warned me not to. The blood soaked spot where Spooky was hit lingered that long. 

That is my story, I hope I didn't bore anyone. It is hard to know people by their posts. So I wanted to share.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Dastowers, bless you for all you've done for animals! Best to focus on all the ones you've saved, though I can imagine how poor Spooky's death has haunted you. Poor thing. If people don't like their animals enough to take care of them, why do they keep them? Do they get some kind of twisted pleasure out of abusing them? This is what I don't understand and I never will.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you for sharing your story and your heart for animals with us. It was in no way boring. It was very moving. Thank you for all you have done to rescue God's creatures who were in need of a good and loving home!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

We are all animal lovers here, or we would not be on this forum. In no way was your story boring. It is a beautiful and heartwarming story, and the world would be a much better place if there were more people like you. Thank you for being there for those animals.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Boring?? NO WAY! It was a great story. We used to live way out also, not quite in the Country, but almost. People would dump there animals all the time. :x One day the most pathetic black Lab followed my two boys home from this little store. He had been shot in the shoulder and was just a mess. We took him to the Vet and got him fixed up. We named him J.R. that is short for "Jack the Ripper"  He was the smartest dog and was huge and beautiful and so grateful for us saving his life. He used to walk my boys down to the Bus stop everyday and wait with them, then he would come back home and howl for a couple of hours! He could not stand to be away from them for a minute! However, he would not stay in a fenced back yard and his favorite past time was hunting and bringing home roadkill! 

He got so sick one day and I knew something was very wrong. Apparently our horrible neighbor fed him Atifreeze and it killed him. I felt so guilty for the longest time about that. I was so young and did not know that much about animals. Anyway, to this day every time I see a Black Lab I think of our beloved J.R. What a guy!!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That was a great story, wasn't boring AT ALL! I am so thankful there are people like you in this world. You should be so proud to have saved all of those animals lives. I think a rescue Chi would go perfect with your history of rescues! keep us posted :wave:


----------

